
Federal Court Says 'Touch DNA' Analysis Can't Be Used as Evidence - bryanrasmussen
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20191026/12493943266/federal-court-says-touch-dna-analysis-is-mostly-guesswork-that-cant-be-used-as-evidence.shtml
======
labawi
They argue bad statistics and science, which it probably is.

No mention of touch DNA transfer. An article about it was posted here [1].
Considering they share a household, Gissantaner's DNS could have very well
ended up on the gun without him touching it.

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16903330](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16903330)
(and others)

